# Want some pics and info on B5 passat wagons!



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

Planning my next project and i need some inpiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Want some pics and info on B5 passat wagons! (ilde10)*

search Shawn W.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Want some pics and info on B5 passat wagons! (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_search Shawn W.

hopefully he will grace us with some pics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Want some pics and info on B5 passat wagons! (ilde10)*

huh


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

















































Here is the latest and possibly the lowest yet. Still got work to do if I ever get to it. I just enjoy driving it right now.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Want some pics and info on B5 passat wagons! (ilde10)*

Pics of my buddies on hydros.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Want some pics and info on B5 passat wagons! (dorbritz)*

shawn w. pm sent

MOAR PICS!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

























off topic but can i get the name of these wheels?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good luck finding a set







They are *Azev type A* in 5x112. I have never seen another set. They aren't produced anymore.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

quiero mas damnit!


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

All very clean Passats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i am too lazy to find pics of my car


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am too lazy to find pics of my car









i <3 your trunk


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

is there more?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there was one in PVW Nov issue on 20"s


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_there was one in PVW Nov issue on 20"s

20''s?









i just picked up a set of amg monoblocks for the wagon but i might end up selling them before i even buy the car


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

shawn yay or nay?


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

this passat has no airride mounted, just cheap coils


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChocolateStyler)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

OMG, D that is sick








MKV mirrors looks like


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

or b5.5 2004.5+ mirrors


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_or b5.5 2004.5+ mirrors









Thanks for the correction















i had no idear


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

beautiful dorbitz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

moar?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

you won't find more than has been posted for stateside cars (shawn's, mine, and the lt blue one)

otherwise, there's the rs tuning rusty one, a crazy paint b5.5 on oz futuras in germany, a blue highline v6, glenn's black one (posted above).
don't forget baloe's


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

RIP that car


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

oops wrong pic










_Modified by Grig85 at 3:59 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you won't find more than has been posted for stateside cars (shawn's, mine, and the lt blue one)

otherwise, there's the rs tuning rusty one, a crazy paint b5.5 on oz futuras in germany, a blue highline v6, glenn's black one (posted above).
don't forget baloe's


Baloe drove that on coils. I don't believe he ever ran air...








































































Hope you don't mind all the B5.5's


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thirtysixspokes)*

thanks for all the awesome pics man! Yeeeah i dont mind B5.5 but im picking up a B5.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thirtysixspokes)*

actually i think you're right about baloe's









and to laugh at the ones you posted:
glenn's
glenn's
the one that was just in pvw
glenn's
mine
glenn's
mine 
rs-tuning's before it went rusty
the maroon one that was just in pvw (but i believe that's on coils too)


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I know they are saloons but oh well


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

this last one is sick!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Polish meisters are always nice


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









Goddayum!


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ actually i think you're right about baloe's









and to laugh at the ones you posted:
glenn's
glenn's
the one that was just in pvw
glenn's
mine
glenn's
mine 
rs-tuning's before it went rusty
the maroon one that was just in pvw (but i believe that's on coils too)

Never specified that they had to be different ones


----------

